# "Giant" Mealworms vs. "Normal" Mealworms?



## Perocore (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I breed mealworms to feed my leopard geckos (and the tarantulas when I'm low on adult crickets), and my colony is doing pretty well, small-scale but produces enough to feed three geckos 20 mealworms each 5 times a week. 

Well, I went to pick up some more just to add in some new genetics/etc, and only when I was going to feed some of the new mealies to my geckos did I realize I had accidentally purchased what was labeled as "giant mealworms" (Tenebrio molitor) instead of your typical mealworms, which are what I raise. These "giants" are about 2x the size (mainly in girth) of my normal mealworms, which are fed on a high protein layer mash. 

So I was wondering if there is an actual, scientific difference between the giant mealworms and my normal mealworms? Coloration/etc all seems to be exactly the same, so I'm wondering if the giants were fed treated feed or something..?

Regards,
Perocore


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've read that the giant mealies don't pupate. I think they actually are treated with something, but I'd have to go double check what I read.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Feb 7, 2014)

They're the same thing as regular mealworms, except treated with hormones. They can and do pupate, however the resulting adults are sterile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 8, 2014)

They need to be seperated to pupate, like in an old film canister.


----------



## Perocore (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine pupated without being separated from the mealies or anything. So far I've had one beetle hatch out, same exact size/coloring as my darkling's. 

I'll keep watching to see if they do reproduce out of simple curiosity. 

Superworms I know need to be separated, but I don't feed superworms to anything so I've never bothered with them. I am slightly concerned as to how the hormones could affect my leo's- it shouldn't hurt them, right..? Or affect fertility/etc? I plan to breed my mack snow to a blizzard eventually, so this is a little important to me.


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 11, 2014)

bugmankeith said:


> They need to be seperated to pupate, like in an old film canister.


your thinking of super worms, Zophobas morio, not of the giant mealworm  ,Tenebrio Molitor

giant mealworms typically are steroid induced growth of a normal mealworm, they do look different. i used to think they was the same as well. but unlike the morio they can stand the cold temps of a fridge [thats what makes me think the steroid is true] also the fact that they do not need to be in seperate containers encourages this idea as well. because superworms are very much likely to cannibalize one another [iv seen it with a brave one who decided to pupate wiel in a colony of feeders. and was eaten after the molt.] i hardly ever have heard of this problem with mealworms unless your forgetfull like me and dont put in enough water crystals 

typically giants who successfully turn to beetles are sterile. iv bought a bunch and put then all in a container HOPING.. dumping the sub into a new bin every week to increase the chances of babies.. always adding a carrot... after a good 7month sit. still no babies.. just waisted my time and carrots XD in my book this confirms the possibility of sterile beetles [unless i just got 500 beetles of one sex]





to the OP they are still healthy for your gecko. iv dumped them in with normal mealies with no problem. but id just throw them in the leos feed bowl n be done with it, or in the fridge and feed as you need.. noo ill effect will happen. i only fed mealies and roaches. to as where my family friend has a male who he only feeds dusted giants to.. mines a little fatter [clutch mates] but thats about all no IBD no stargazing. his is just not as ferocious of a eater as mine [tho roaches may help lol] not verry scientific lol but its good enough imo ;p


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive heard giant mealies are sterile, but one time personal success with breeding them leads me to believe otherwise :sarcasm:

The resulting offspring are not giants.


----------

